# Wiring a light circuit



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Been scratching my head over this, and I'm sure one of you knowledgeable fellas will know the answer instantly. I'm looking to put in a light circuit in my shed, with 6 strip lights, 3 switches, so 2 lights per switch. Per this (ignore the ceiling rose bit):










Can I run two runs to the two lights from the single junction box? So 3 switches, 3 junction boxes and 6 lights?

TIA,


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

You could do that, providing it is allowed under local electrical codes, and does not exceed the total current rating of the circuit.

Later,
William


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

First you need to consider building regs

Second what type of earthing system and location of the shed, exporting an earth etc.

Third if all ok then I would suggest getting rid of the JB's and looping via the fittings, less joints

cable size to take account of protective device, volt drop and correction factors etc


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

6 strip lights? *6?*

Is it a shed or a factory, or are we talking the titchy strip lights you use under kitchen fittings to light up a work top? And also what are you doing in there, fluourescent tubes where you may be using unguarded power tools not neessarily a good idea, strobe effects can confuse the eyes into thinking a tool is not running when it is!

How are you getting the power out to the shed? Underground requires armoured cable at a depth, depending on what current (pun not intended) wiring regs stipulate, overhead is catenary wire with suspension of the cable below. Earthing is of VITAL importance UK wise, *237V nominal WILL kill you if not handled as per regs*. Isolation in the shed needs thought about also, and maybe isolating at the house if you are extending from there.

Basically, you really need Professional help/advice onsite rather than via the internet, an outside install like this will undoubtedly need properly inspected and signed off by a competent sparkie to avoid invalidating your house or personal insurance in the event of any kind of accident or incident :yes:

Please take care and be safe! (Authorised Person under the Electricity Supply Acts befre retiring, ticketed up to 40Kv working)


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

As an ex electrician, I have to agree with everything Mel has said, get professional advice.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I am getting an electrician in to do the work, I'm just pulling cable between points locations to keep cost down, hence my query was more to do with how many light cables I need to pull


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Glad to hear this Sparrow, outside installs are particularly tricky beause of the likelihood of damp ingress, and as we all know, water and electricity don't mix well at all! :yes:

Once finished, all of your adult and young family should be made aware of how to switch off the power to the shed "just in case" it's ever needed in any kind of emergency situation. Partr of my job was to help investigate accidents causing injury or worse - 0 - very distressing!


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

sparrow said:


> Been scratching my head over this, and I'm sure one of you knowledgeable fellas will know the answer instantly. I'm looking to put in a light circuit in my shed, with 6 strip lights, 3 switches, so 2 lights per switch. Per this (ignore the ceiling rose bit):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In a word.. Yes.

PS, it is not advisable to put flourescent lights on a RCD as you may get nuisance trips because the current decay is not instantaneous


----------

